# Completely uninstalling all evidence of Adobe Products



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

So I can't get Adobe completely removed from my Remove Programs I got about 300MB still left and it can't uninstall them. I remember I used a program a few months back that went through Command Prompt and it uninstalled all evidence of Adobe products. I also believe this program was on the Adobe website. Can anyone help me out with this please. Thank You.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You could try the Adobe Support Web site. Enter *uninstall <Adobe Product Name>* in the search box to get instructions for each specific program.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and install *Revo Uninstaller 1.80* from:

http://majorgeeks.com/Revo_Uninstaller_d5706.html

After it's installed and you've restarted your computer, start it and let it run a scan.

After the scan finishes, which will take only a few seconds, select the Adobe program that you want to remove, then click the "Uninstall" button.

Once the program advises you the Adobe program has been uninstalled, it'll ask you if you want to remove the registry entries.

Stick with the default choice, then place a checkmark only in the registry strings that are highlighted in *bold* text. Examine the list afterwards to make sure that you didn't miss any of them, then allow the program to delete them.

After you're done, go back to the main screen and select the next Adobe program that you want to uninstall, then repeat the steps.

Whether you're prompted to or not, restart your computer after you finish.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Just for your information, Adobe Reader is needed if you're going to open and view PDF files on-line - such as user guides and owner manuals. Adobe Flash Player is needed for some sites to be viewed properly and completely.

You didn't advise why you want to uninstall all the Adobe programs.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

